# Hvgrc wc/x cancelled!



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Subject:* HVGRC WC/X CANCELLED!

Hudson Valley GRC’s WC/X tests that were scheduled for Sunday, August 28, 2011 at Stewart State Forest, Newburgh, NY have been cancelled due to a very low entry. Those who pre-entered will be contacted by the test secretary regarding their entry fees. Please crosspost!





Gayle Watkins


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a shame. I see on another forum that a lot of HT and FT in Texas are at risk of being cancelled due to lack of water because of their severe drought.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> what a shame. I see on another forum that a lot of HT and FT in Texas are at risk of being cancelled due to lack of water because of their severe drought.


Yes, I saw that too - and don;t they already have high entries and long tests? Dropping some tests will make it even tougher.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, I feel bad for the sponsoring clubs. What a pain.


----------

